
Ask HN: Moving to a hedge fund - mov_to_fin
I am considering a move to a hedge fund (background in math&#x2F;software&#x2F;machine learning). I&#x27;d love to hear the thoughts&#x2F;advice of people who have tried such a move (or people who have friends who did). How did it work out for you? Did you have to face a huge change in culture? Was the work interesting&#x2F;fulfilling? Any regrets?
======
skewart
It might be helpful if you gave a little info about the nature of the nature
you're considering. What kind of company are you moving from? What's the role
like that you'd be taking on? How does it compare to the role you have now?

I don't have any personal experience in finance, so I can't answer your
question, but I'm curious to hear other people's answers.

Also, I'm curious, how does the comp compare, both in relative value and
structure?

~~~
mov_to_fin
I'm moving from a software company in the Bay Area where I work as a data
scientist. The new role is a quantitative researcher ("quant"). The comp
offered is considerably higher than the current one.

